# Setsid unity command errors



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys I just wanted to reset my unity desktop and ran the 2 commands

dconf reset -f /org/compiz/and 

sudo setsid unity

and I got the following error. 
stop: Unknown job: unity-panel-service
start: Unknown job: unity-panel-service
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ccp
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ccp
compizconfig - Info: Backend : gsettings
compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
compizconfig - Info: Profile : unity

(process:2788): GLib-WARNING **: In call to g_spawn_sync(), exit status of a child process was requested but ECHILD was received by waitpid(). Most likely the process is ignoring SIGCHLD, or some other thread is invoking waitpid() with a nonpositive first argument; either behavior can break applications that use g_spawn_sync either directly or indirectly.
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: composite
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: composite
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: opengl
compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: opengl
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: compiztoolbox
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: compiztoolbox
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: grid
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: grid
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: resize
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: resize
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: copytex
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: copytex
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: snap
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: snap
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: vpswitch
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: vpswitch
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: imgpng
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: imgpng
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: unitymtgrabhandles
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: unitymtgrabhandles
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: move
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: move
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: regex
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: regex
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: mousepoll
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: mousepoll
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: commands
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: commands
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: animation
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: animation
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: place
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: place
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: wall
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: wall
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: expo
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: expo
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: fade
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: fade
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: workarounds
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: workarounds
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ezoom
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ezoom
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: session
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: session
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: scale
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: scale
compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: unityshell
compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: unityshell
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:44 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'org.gnome.Shell' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:44 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:44 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Unity.Debug.Logging' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unityct(io) <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/clementine.desktop' is using a deprecated format for its actions that will be dropped soon.
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unityo (appinfo2) <unknown>:0 g_file_monitor_set_rate_limit: assertion 'G_IS_FILE_MONITOR (monitor)' failed
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.launcher.icon.trash TrashLauncherIcon.cpp:66 Could not create file monitor for trash uri: Operation not supported
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Unity.Dash' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unityn_param_values == 4 <unknown>:0 The owner of /home/nara/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'org.gnome.SessionManager.EndSessionDialog' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unityo (appinfo2) <unknown>:0 g_dbus_proxy_new_for_bus: assertion 'g_variant_is_object_path (object_path)' failed
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Unity.Session' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:579 Can't register object 'org.gnome.ScreenSaver' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'com.canonical.Unity'
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'org.gnome.Shell'
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'com.canonical.Unity'
WARN 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.glib.dbus.proxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:417 Calling method "CanShutdown" on object path: "/org/gnome/SessionManager" failed: GDBus.Errorrg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
ERROR 2014-08-07 22:47:45 unity.session.gnome GnomeSessionManager.cpp:357 Gnome Session call failed: GDBus.Errorrg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files



What does it mean and how can i fix all these Glibdbuserver errors?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, 

Can you tell me what os you are running?


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me what os you are running?




Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit


----------



## hjs (Aug 11, 2014)

Last week i fixed 2 computers with this problem. Must be some kind of an update.

Log in on a TTY: Ctrl+Alt+F6
- Remove nvidia drivers: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
- Make sure ubuntu-desktop is still installed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
- Reset some stuff: DISPLAY=:0 gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins

Reboot.

Perhaps you have to enable opengl and unity. To do so:
- Log in on a TTY: Ctrl+Alt+F6
- Open compiz settings manager: DISPLAY=:0 ccsm&
(If missing: sudo apt-get install ccsm)
- Enable Unity plugin and approve all possible changes


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

thats it son. bang on....it works now. thank you very much hjs


----------



## hjs (Aug 11, 2014)

Great, i didn't try to reinstall the nvidia drivers yet.
You might see that dragging windows is a little sluggy, nvidia drivers could solve that.


----------



## everlastin777 (Jul 1, 2012)

hjs said:


> Great, i didn't try to reinstall the nvidia drivers yet.
> You might see that dragging windows is a little sluggy, nvidia drivers could solve that.



Im not really fan of proprietary crap. Its the main reason I moved to linux. Im a fan of richard stallman. The only difference as far as I could see of using Nvidia over open source Nouveau driver is when its time to suspend the system. With Nvidia the system doesnt crash.


----------

